# shows dissapearing



## rkshack (May 6, 2002)

I have a hdr612 that is upgraded to 250gb. It works fine but it seems that shows that are save until delete disappear after a while. Could the tivo be deleting those shows when my harddrive is full even though they are set to be saved.

Rkshack


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

if the shows are PPV or HBO based that has been discussed here for months and the answer is YES


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

On a Series 1 though?.


----------



## rkshack (May 6, 2002)

rbtravis said:


> if the shows are PPV or HBO based that has been discussed here for months and the answer is YES


It is not ppv or hbo. The show I think I have noticed the most is bionic woman. I think it has happened on others but I can't be specific.

Rkshack


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

rkshack said:


> bionic woman


Maybe the TiVo is just trying to save you from actually watching that show.


----------

